

Nomorobo - lindauer
http://www.nomorobo.com/

======
lindauer
It's about time that somebody built something like this. Nomorobo maintains a
robocaller blacklist and uses the simultaneous ring feature of your phone
provider. When the call is from a blacklisted number, they answer and
immediately hang up.

Here's the article where I found out about it:
[http://www.today.com/money/free-service-proves-it-can-
block-...](http://www.today.com/money/free-service-proves-it-can-block-
unwanted-robocalls-2D11867403).

